# magazine drought



## coondogger (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm having a hard time finding a magazine for a Cheetah Model 84BB. Midway is out. Ditto for Buds and Cheaper than dirt. I need the stainless or nickel 13 round version. Although I suppose I could substitute a 10 round if necessary. Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I have a lot blued version of the mag that you need. They would work fine in your 84BB, but I don't want to sell any. I have two Beretta 84BB's, and I love um. 

I do have some sources that I can work and I'll see what I can dig up. SS or nickel, 13rd it is. 

Keep checking back here.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Okay, so I did locate what you are looking for. But.....the price(s) are sky-high, as I would have suspected. $150.00 per mag. is just crazy, but that's what they want for the factory Beretta 13rd. nickel for the 84BB. 

You would be much better sticking to a 10 rd. mag, or maybe the blue ones. Anything over 10 rds. is pretty much gonna cost an arm and a leg. 

As I mentioned, I do have some blue 13 rd. mags for the Beretta 84. Not really sure if I want to sell one or two though. If you only want / need one, let me know via PM.


----------



## guardrail (May 23, 2010)

Just wait until the ban fails, the prices will come down.


----------



## Couch Potato (Jun 3, 2010)

Go to the Beretta web site and put in your email address. They will notify you when they are in stock and if you order right after the email arrives you can get one. If you what an hour, they will be out of stock again. On the site you will also see the 10 round magazines are on sale for half-price. One 13 rd magazine or two 10 rd magazines; it is your choice.


----------



## coondogger (Jan 26, 2013)

Paratrooper: thanks for looking into it. I agree. Prices are too steep right now and I'm going to follow Guardrail's plan of action: to take no action, until things settle down and supply catches up with demand. Meanwhile, I'm going to just substitute a 10 round magazine. The gun doesn't know the difference.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

coondogger said:


> Paratrooper: thanks for looking into it. I agree. Prices are too steep right now and I'm going to follow Guardrail's plan of action: to take no action, until things settle down and supply catches up with demand. Meanwhile, I'm going to just substitute a 10 round magazine. The gun doesn't know the difference.


Yup.....I'd wait as well. Right now, all prices on anything firearms, bullets or magazines, is just crazy.


----------

